
Scientists sniff out Parkinson's disease smell - babak_ap
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-42252411
======
babak_ap
Previous discussion on Joy Milne's ability to smell Parkinson's:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10434974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10434974)

